# Giani Sant Singh Maskeen Ji's Praising Singh Sahib, Prof. Darshan Singh Ji



## Admin (Dec 31, 2009)

*Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji's own words regarding Singh Sahib, Prof. Darshan Singh ji.*
(he is talking about the period post 1984 pograms) 
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" width="290" height="24"><embed swliveconnect="default" src="http://www.ggsacademy.com/modules/swftools/shared/1pixelout/player.swf" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" scale="showall" quality="autohigh" loop="false" menu="false" play="true" name="" base="http://www.ggswebacademy.com/" allowfullscreen="true" salign="tl" flashvars="autostart=no&loop=no&soundFile=http://www.mediafire.com/file/djymdyzyyzn/maskeen_about_prof.darshan_singh.mp3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" width="290" height="24">
</object>

Gyani Ji Says:
(He is talking about the period post 1984 pograms) 

I did not discourse for around 14 months... you would ask "why did you not do it"? ...the Panthic administrators did not provide me the time... They were afraid that they will get involved as i was visiting police stations every other  
day (to seek welfare of Gursikhs arrested on various charges) and if these so called Panthic administrators would even wish me "Sat Sri Akal", they will get involved and the courts might summon them for clarfications... so for 13-14 months i did not get any time to do Katha/discourses... and then some people came from Seattle, US, they took me to some of the Gurdwaras... they said that this is not a right thing (that you are not speaking out)... i said These so called Panthic Administrators are afraid. They are even afriad to say Gurfateh to me! As, the other day i had said, there are many people who speak booastfully sitting in closed dark quarters/cabinets and everybody can do a big talk sitting in the closed chambers... at that moment, time and again, a shabad would stuck to my mind by Guru Teg Bahadur Ji "Sukh Main Bau Sanghi Bhae" , "In good times, you will find many friends surrounding you". Once upon a time, these People would listen to my discourses very fondly.. with great love... used to bestome a great respect for me and now they even do not reply back to my "Sat Sri Akal"!! 

I came to know that in Tihar Jail, Prof Darshan Singh has been impriosned... In Delhi there were/are more than a million Sikhs and not even a single Sikh could came to visit him there... i met Giani Kalyan Singh ji and said let us go (and meet Prof Darshan Singh in dreaded Tihar Jail.) i should not say but i have to say about the way i was introduced to Prof Darshan, he was having only Kachheera (Sikhi Under Garment) on his body and there was no other clothing... Why the Tihar Jail administation had kept him, only the almighty knows... or Prof Sahib would tell you himself... there was only a small piece of hankerchief on his head... he was not allowed to wear Sikh turban... 

Even when i was allowed to meet him, there was a steel wired cage in between us and we were sitting four feet apart... (need help: could not understand the following line)... i said (to myself) this is just too extreme... just too bizarre... i had also brought some fruits for him... i thought they wont allow anything else so let's take some fruits for him... Jailor ordained "Take these fruits back with you... they are not allowed inside... you can not give him anything... you have got only two minutes to talk to him and that is it." ...Afterwards i repented over the fact that i did not even ask him why he was not wearing any clothings on his body...  a soldier (he was a Singh) told me that two captive Sikhs had commited suicide by hanging with their kurtas (Sikhi long traditional t-shirts). One other Singh did commit suicide with his own turban. Due to this reason all clothings of the remaining captives have been removed except the Kachhera... 

No Sikh would ever came to meet him in prison... and then my eyes were filled with tears when i saw wife of Prof Darshan sitting alone in Courts the whole day and there would be noone else besides her... noone was there... (People can speak a big talk in closed hidden chambers, nobody dared to open his voice in public)

"Vipt Paye Sab Hi Sang Chadat, Kou Na Avat Naere" , "In bad times, everybody leave you in lurch and nobody even comes near to you"

One day i met a crying sister of Prof Darshan... she said that herds of people would rush just to listen to Prof Darshan's performing gurbani kirtan and now when he is in trouble nobody comes near him... i consoled her by asking her to remember a shabad by Guru Teg Bahadur ji... "Sang Sakha Sab Taj Gaye", "Family Friends have Deserted (you)"... 

Let there be no delusion in our heart that "this or this or this person is my friend... nobody is your friend...  "Sukh Mein Sabb Sanghi Bhaye, Dukh Mein Sang Naa Koyee"... and "Sang Sakha Sabb Taj Gaye, kau na nibyae saath, Kaho Nanank Ae Vipt Mein, Tek Ek Ragnath" ... Only the all prevading almighty will always be with you in the times of your trouble...

*Admin Note: There would be many errors and omissions in the translations. please do pin point if anything is out of order...
*
Bhul Chuk Maaf


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji's own words regarding Singh Sahib, Prof. Darshan Sing*

Thanks so much. I saw this at the ggsacademy website and how I wished I could understand it.

You know that the saffronista brigades always pull out this or that reference to Giani Maskeen ji as if alive to day he would himself forever silence Professor Darshan Singh. It cannot be true.

I wait eagerly for the translation.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 1, 2010)

The manner in which the "Pathetic.Org and related mouthpieces and so called Human-Right Organisation Mailing Lists are getting down into the SEWERS to launch personal attacks on Prof Darshan Singh Jis personal Life ( all LIES anyway ) shows how really DESPERATE they are to somehow malign Darshan Singh ji in the eyes of the sangats so that their evil designs may yet gain some favour...BUT the Aggressive way in which Sangats all over the World, India and Punjab are INVITING and HONOURING Prof Darshan Singh Ji in Kirtan Darbars...shows the barefaced LIES of these PATHETIC ORGANS have failed.

Even the resurrected Nanakshai Calendar issue to cloud the darshan singh issue and DIVIDE the snagats attention/mislead the snagats has Failed...the Darshan Singh Issue lends strength to the Nanaksahi Calendar Issue and Vice Versa


----------



## Admin (Jan 1, 2010)

Dear readers, in humble effort to make this speech available to more wider audience, we have done a line by line English translation of this speech... which is posted in the first post itself... readers are requested to point out and errors and omissions that might have occurred in this effort.

Gurfateh!

:happysingh:


----------



## amritpalsingh (Jan 1, 2010)

YouTube - 9315341147's Channel

Search for Dasam Granth, Maskeen Ji's videos on Dasam Granth.


----------



## Admin (Jan 1, 2010)

Amritpal Singh ji

Although this topic has nothing to with your link as there are many discussions going on in other topics elsewhere in this forum... and i am nobody to ever counter or analyze Gyani's speech and I have heard this entire speech many times, you may have noticed that in the first part of this speech, Giani Ji has mentioned specifically that there were 52 poets in the Darbar of Guru Gobind Singh Ji, who wrote poetry in various types of writing styles... some of them were poet of Rodrr Rass, someone was poet of Shant Rass and somebody was a poet of Kaam Rass... and then he abruptly disconnected from this major point! 

You can listen to that part-1 (2.15 onwards again carefully).
YouTube- kaam (Dasam Granth) - 01 of 08

And towards of the end of speech in this part itself, he proclaims that Triah Charitar are have been written by Dasam Patshah!  He has gone into deep lengths to discuss Kaam Rass from various sources but did not even touch or even quote a shabad from the compositions of Triah Charitar itself? 

This ambiguity adds even more confusion to this topic.

Just my observations...

Bhul Chuk Maaf


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2010)

Gurbnai declares that ONLY Kartar,....Waheguur...The Creator is ABHULL...all else make mistakes, can be mistaken...Maskeen ji was also a human..a Great man..but a human never the less...that helps us understand any ambiguity...QUOTING the Charitars would have BLOWN the "cover"....EXACTLY what has been thrown as a challenge to the DG Promoters....Get Your wives/daughters/sisters together in SANGAT and DO a LINE by LINE KATHA....of these Charitars....and WE WILL ALL ACCEPT THEM as DG Bani !! SO Far NONE of the DG supporters have DARED accept this Open Challenge..but all of them never the less continue saying..charitars are DG  Bani........???? Mnay many Seminars etc were held on DG..BUT at NONE were the Charitars explained line by line and HOW they are Gurmatt as per SGGS...


----------



## harry061255615 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my first post on this network, don't think that the person like prof.darshan singh ji can make any false comment's on sri dasam granth ji. But he is true on his stand that no granth can be equated with sahib sri guru granth sahib ji. If that's the case then sri guru gobind singh ji maharaj would himself bow in front of sri dasam granth ji along with sri guru granth sahib. I strongly condemns all those person who are joining hand's with pro-rss to divide the panth. Waheguru ji ka khalsa, waheguru ji ki fatah.


----------



## roopsidhu (May 15, 2010)

SSA,
very good thread, this thread is going to uncover many hidden facts and going to be very useful for the learners of sikhi.
roopsidhu


----------



## Dilpreet Singh Virdi (Aug 7, 2010)

Gayni Sant Singh ji Maskken ji as "sant":motherlylove: ? Darshan lobby has claimed he was coward as he denies to speak truth in front of camera . Isn't you are using Gayani Maskeen ji for your benefit , if you trust So then he was pro- Dasam Granth. So now where you stand ?? with Darshan or Gayani Maskeen ji


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 7, 2010)

Dilpreet Singh Virdi said:


> Gayni Sant Singh ji Maskken ji as "sant":motherlylove: ? Darshan lobby has claimed he was coward as he denies to speak truth in front of camera . Isn't you are using Gayani Maskeen ji for your benefit , if you trust So then he was pro- Dasam Granth. So now where you stand ?? with Darshan or Gayani Maskeen ji




Why does anyone have to choose one or the other. SPN members are pretty smart people. They can assess the positives and the negatives of both men. Fact is Gyani Sant Singh Maskeen ji was extremely kind and compassionate toward Professor Darshan Singh. If followers on either side are having a problem with compassion they need to consider a change of mind.


----------



## Dilpreet Singh Virdi (Aug 8, 2010)

We are Sikh not smart to deceived faith. there is no compromise. either u are in or OUT


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 8, 2010)

Dilpreet Singh ji

In or out of what? There is only one Sant. There is only one Brahmgyani. There is only one Guru. There is only one Sikhee. What are you talking about?


----------



## Dilpreet Singh Virdi (Aug 8, 2010)

One sant or one Brahmgyani ??

Anyways, you claim you are more smart so I have nothing to say.


----------



## roopsidhu (Aug 8, 2010)

SSA,
It seems that we discuss less and argue more. cool down everyone, we are here for constructive discussions.
Roopsidhu


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 8, 2010)

Dilpreet Singh Virdi said:


> Gayni Sant Singh ji Maskken ji as "sant":motherlylove: ? Darshan lobby has claimed he was coward as he denies to speak truth in front of camera . Isn't you are using Gayani Maskeen ji for your benefit , if you trust So then he was pro- Dasam Granth. So now where you stand ?? with Darshan or Gayani Maskeen ji



Dilpreet Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

Pardon my ignorance but I have no idea what your point of the above post is.

Would you be kind enough to elaborate it with some historical examples?

Our duty as Sikhs is to learn, unlearn and relearn everyday and your help will be highly appreciated.


Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Dilpreet Singh Virdi (Aug 9, 2010)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh

Tejwant Singh ,

Why to wonder here and there . let get to finals !
Darshan is fool,  you can't see the consequences later when Sikh start hitting/killing Sikh then you  realizes what he has done.

Today he is big threat to Every Sikh earlier he preaches now he condemn and fortunately people are mind washed and can't see any one else (Bhai Sahib Singh ji , Bhai khan Sigh , Baba Gurbachan singh , Bhai Randhir Singh ji , Bhai puran Singh ji , Baba Jarnail Singh jietc ). who explain Gurbani point to point and wrote Darpan & Mahakosh.

This is big shame to all of us we are raising question and pointing finger to our Guru.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2010)

Dilpreet Singh Virdi said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Tejwant Singh ,
> 
> ...



Dilpreet Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

What I can gather from your above post is that you disagree with Prof. Darshan Singh. 

Let me ask you a couple of questions.

What is your disagreement about?

Has it always been like this or certain incidences made you have these feelings towards him? Please share with us if something like that occurred.

I hope we can have a civil and open interaction as Sikhs-learners,seekers,students without calling names no matter how much we disagree with others.

Hope to hear your point of view and learn from it.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Dilpreet Singh Virdi (Aug 10, 2010)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh

Tejwant Singh , Where I said I disagree , I said he is "fool". (after all he is also in the race to promote Guru Granth Sahib ji as only "Guru" of Sikh) and has narrow mind.

I being a human always think of the getting a healthy life , some time our parents approaches to a particular set or platform , doesn't it means other are not valid or not available in the world after all we are the son of one father (Here , our brother think they are only SON , Isn't the rest of world is under control of some other ). the only consequences comes out that either you are being ignorant or creating the illusion around. 

Gurfateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2010)

Dilpreet Singh Virdi said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Tejwant Singh , Where I said I disagree , I said he is "fool". (after all he is also in the race to promote Guru Granth Sahib ji as only "Guru" of Sikh) and has narrow mind.
> 
> ...



Dilpreet Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

I apologise on the offset for not understanding your riddles. I would love it if you elaborated on this.

What made you come to the conclusion that you have?

And you sound a bit upset and angry which brings no good to any interaction where we as Sikhs can learn from each other.

Please shed some Gurmat wisdom on your point of view.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## J.Singh (Aug 11, 2010)

Dilpreet Singh Virdi said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Tejwant Singh , Where I said I disagree , I said he is "fool". (after all he is also in the race to promote Guru Granth Sahib ji as only "Guru" of Sikh) and has narrow mind.
> 
> ...



Those who call others fool are fool themselves


----------



## roopsidhu (Aug 11, 2010)

SSA,
while discussing gurmat and being ambessedors of sikhism one whould never use the words like fool etc for the scholers of sikhism. If some one is having different opinion, how comes that he is fool?
I fully agree with J.singh's comments
Roopsidhu


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 11, 2010)

Calling others fools because they have used the word does not do any good, rather it builds roadblocks towards a productive conversation which is the duty of all of us who call ourselves Sikhs to create.

Let's try to  listen/ read what is in Dilpreet Singh ji's mind so that we can start having a dialogue. It does seem from his salvos that he has a dislike for Prof Darshan Singh who was courageous enough to take the govt to task when no one would during the holocaust of 1984 and also spent some time behind bars because of this.

My questions to Dilpreest Singh ji's are based on my curiousity to learn from him what I may not know.

So, let's all try to further this dialogue in a constructive manner. After all we are all Sikhs- learners, students and seekers. It is our duty to learn, unlearn and relearn daily through Gurmat ideals. 

If this were not the case then doing daily Nitnem becomes nothing but parroting and make us mechanical ritualists rather than thoughtful pragmatists, the latter was the visionary foundation stone of Sikhi laid by Guru Nanak.

So, Dilpreet Singh ji, I am eagerly waiting so you can express your dissatisfaction. disdain or whatever other word you may want to call about Prof. Sahib. 

Lastly, I would like to add that we all serve the Nirbhau, Nirvair Ik Ong Kaar which breeds in us through Sri Guru Granth Sahib, our only Guru that:

Nan koi beri, nahin beganah.

I have no enmity against anyone and no one is stranger to me.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------

